# Touched up flat paint with semi-gloss- how to fix



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

if you are painting over flat you are good to go, if you need to paint over a semi you should sand lightly first


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

After two coats of paint, what needed to be touched up?

Generally it is advised to sand semi-gloss before painting over it. If touching up does not work after that, you may have to repaint the entire wall.

By the way, the second coat of primer was simply a waste of your time and money.


----------



## davemd (Dec 7, 2016)

Thanks for the advice. I had some marks on the walls from installing interior doors and trim so I had a few spots to touchup. Now, the touchups with semi on flat look worse than before. I will try lightly sanding and then going over it with flat.

I realize after reading some more posts I probably didn't need to do two coats of primer.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Just touching up, I would not even bother to sand, just go over the spots with the flat and you should be good to go.​


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Just so you know, you aren't the first to do this. We did it. Now with a lot of paint cans sitting around I use a black marker on lids to easily identify.


----------



## NewHopeHandyman (Dec 18, 2016)

Hi Dave,
Touching up with flat paint usually works well. I would recommend using the "stipple technique". Dab the paint on with the tips of the brush rather than using normal brushstrokes to apply the paint. This will allow you to feather in the edges and get a texture close to the rolled on texture.

Good luck,
The New Hope Handyman


----------

